# Dax on Sunday



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

I am so glad that you can post these now with a smile on your face and peace in your heart.

Here's looking forward to many MANY more days like this one was.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Dax is nearly as big as Maggie now! So beautiful and happy...


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't believe how big he's getting. I think I'll run him in to the vet in the morning and get him weighed, shots, tick collar and a once over while we're there 

Hopefully the next few days will allow me lots of photo ops and I can post some GOOD photos :

Tiffany


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very very happy your baby is home .. yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aussie hugs for Asha and Hudson


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Your little man has to suffer like we have all suffered - and a vets visit seems like good idea! Glad that these photos can now be posted by you with a very happy heart. With all the hugs and kisses coming the little fellas way you will have to be careful that it doesn't wear his coat away.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaaawwww...so glad you could post these pictures now knowing that he is safe and sound. A vet visit sounds like a good idea when you've caught up on some rest.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omg... he was having a great day!!!! What a little cutie... I am SOOOO happy he's home now!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

So glad he's back home where he belongs....


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*YOU LITTLE TROUBLE MAKER YOU ! *
 :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat :smooch::smooch::smooch: :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so glad that you can look at these pictures and know there's a happy ending! Dax is a handsome little guy! I think it's a good idea to let the vet do a once over on him. If it were me, I'd ask the vet when the best time would be to run a Snap4 to check for lyme disease... it's one of those things that is really easy to deal with if caught early (before symptoms), but is a little harder on the pooch if you wait (though still managable). Hope you have a wonderful day spent snuggling with your boy!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

He is growing up!!! Such a handsome young man, and a traveling-man at that!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm looking at this thread with a big smile!.So good to have Dax,back,safe and sound!.Great pictures!.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Wonderful pictures. He is such a little cutie. I can't even think about his days away from you and your family without getting all teary. I'm so glad he is home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and I can see how happy he is with his family on the Sunday trip. I agree taking him to the vet is a great idea. Just for peace of mind and so everyone can give him hugs for scaring them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

NOW YOU HAVE BEFORE AND AFTER SHOTS!! He's sure a cute lil' guy!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad you ahve your baby home! They are both so beautiful!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pictures! I can't believe how big he has gotten!! I'm so glad that your family is complete again!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

You must be so relieved now! Those are great shots of Dax.


----------



## Goldengrandpa (Oct 26, 2007)

So glad that all turned out as it should. There sure is evidence in the power or prayer. Have to say, the Golden Retriever Forum members are absolutely the BEST.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Goldengrandpa said:


> So glad that all turned out as it should. There sure is evidence in the power or prayer. Have to say, the Golden Retriever Forum members are absolutely the BEST.


 
GOSH.............. I can't believe my hubby actually posted..... from the next room !!!!! ROFL


----------

